# Start your own music thread someone . .



## Kevin (Feb 2, 2012)

. . . until then you have to listen to mine.


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 2, 2012)

Done.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 3, 2012)

Here's my entry.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 3, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> Here's my entry.
> 
> Don't know how to post videos.



Gene, great song. I did it for you. But please take the 3 minutes to learn. This is really getting old.


----------



## Daren (Feb 3, 2012)

The reason I ''liked'' that DBQ song post , I like Joe Morello...


----------



## Kevin (Feb 4, 2012)

Daren said:


> The reason I ''liked'' that DBQ song post , I like Joe Morello...



Yep I remember you mentioning that. He was hard not to like. A very generous man with his time and talent especially with the time he gave to upcoming drummers. 

This may be a little off topic but I haven't derailed a thread in at least a week.  For you non-drummers, and maybe even some of you drummers probably have never heard of Jim Chapin. He was a contemporary, a predecessor really of Joe's. Jim had been a student of Sanford Moeller. Sanford was "The Link" between what drummers call "The Ancients" and the modern drumming world. Without Sanford drumming would certainly be very different today. The Ancients were the drummers of the War Between the States. They had developed quite out of necessity, a technique of being able to drum extremely loudly for very long periods of time. This translated into many other beneficial techniques later in the early years of jazz especially in Chicago when the black drummers picked up on this technique from guys like Moeller. 

There were many other students of the Ancients including George Lawrence Stone and many others, but Sanford Moeller came to be so widely known for his mastery of the technique, and his ability to teach it that it became known as "The Moeller Method" and still is today. Joe Morello was one of many drummers of that later period who rarely or never used _Half _or _Full _Moeller (a reference to the degree of whip in the upstroke) but was a master of the _Low _Moeller. Joe can be seen demonstrating it here:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 4, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Gene Howe said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my entry.
> ...



TT, I don't even know where to start the learning process. Please point me in the right direction. Be gentle. I was well above drinking age when Take Five hit the charts.


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Gene Howe said:
 

> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Gene Howe said:
> ...





Follow this link Gene.


----------



## jxmcguire1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> Here's my entry.


----------

